# open office



## david58 (13 Juillet 2005)

bonjour;

Je désire faire fonctionner open office ,la derniere version sous mac os x.3 panther

est ce possible?

exixte il une version spécial pour ma configuration.

a bientot;


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

http://porting.openoffice.org/mac/ooo-osx_downloads.html


----------



## DualG4 (13 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://porting.openoffice.org/mac/ooo-osx_downloads.html


 
Moi j'aurais ajouté NeoOffice, qui même s'il n'est pas la version officielle, est pour moi, plus agréable à utiliser:

http://www.neooffice.org


----------



## DualG4 (13 Juillet 2005)

DualG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais ajouté NeoOffice, qui même s'il n'est pas la version officielle, est pour moi, plus agréable à utiliser:
> 
> http://www.neooffice.org


 
Oups.... j'avais pas vu "dernière version d'OpenOffice"


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

DualG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais ajouté NeoOffice, qui même s'il n'est pas la version officielle, est pour moi, plus agréable à utiliser:
> 
> http://www.neooffice.org


Il est dans mon lien


----------



## david58 (13 Juillet 2005)

j'ai essayé d'insataller neo office

le programme d'installation de os x  me dit que je ne peux pas insataller sur mon disque dur.

il me demande de choisir un emplacement, mais là je ne peux que revenir en arrierre.

Comment voir si je dispose encore de  place dessus.


----------



## Thierry6 (13 Juillet 2005)

il prend environ 340 MO; si il te reste bien plus, c'est que tu as un autre problème.


----------



## daffyb (14 Juillet 2005)

et si en effet il te reste moins de 240 Mo, ben tu vas avoir des problèmes !
2Go de dispo sur un disque système est le MINIMUM !


----------



## david58 (14 Juillet 2005)

apparament j'ai assez de mémoire,

on me demande d'installer x free 86

Je ne trouve que des versions "payantes"   ou puisje là trouver gratos.

merci


----------



## daffyb (14 Juillet 2005)

il te faut installer X11.
Mets le DVD de Panther dans le lecteur, tu dois avoir un dossier/paquet additional (qqch). Tu lances le bousin et dedans tu auras la possibilité d'installer X11 (qui inclut xfree86)


----------



## david58 (15 Juillet 2005)

peux tu m'expliquer ce qu'es le  BOUSIN.

J'AI MIs le disque 2 de panther.

Il y a des dossiers   additional  application
                                         speech
                                         asiantsfont .......

J'ai lu qu'il fallait le disque 3 de panther que je n'es pas;


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/x11formacosx.html


----------



## trevise (15 Juillet 2005)

Neooffice ne nécessite pas X11, tu dois pouvoir l'installer direct (c'est justement l'intérêt).


----------



## david58 (15 Juillet 2005)

pour trevisse

en fait lorsque je veux choisir  un volume de destination, ce n'es pas possible;

Il ne me propose que mon disque dur;  Mais il me dit  que je ne peux installer ce programme Sur celui-ci

Cherchons la petite bete, je l'aurais ce g3 fontionant correctement;

1 peu d'humour;


----------



## david58 (15 Juillet 2005)

en fait certain programmes s'instalent bien, d'autre refusent,

d'autre encore s'insatallent  mais après quelques seconde a l'ouverture,ils quitent de suite;

a bientot


----------



## trevise (17 Juillet 2005)

Bon courage


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Juillet 2005)

david58 a dit:
			
		

> en fait certain programmes s'instalent bien, d'autre refusent,
> 
> d'autre encore s'insatallent  mais après quelques seconde a l'ouverture,ils quitent de suite;
> 
> a bientot



peut être alors avant d'installer NeoOffice (effectivement pas besoin de X11), tu devrais faire un petit nettoyage d'été soit avec Onyx, soit d'abord avec des outils sur le CD d'OSX (du genre booter sur le CD d'installation, lancer l'utilitaire disque et reparer le disque tant que tu trouves des erreurs, réparer les permissions un fois,...).

ça permettra ensuite de savoir ce qui est du à Neo (pas grand chose à mon avis vu ce que tu écrit) de ce qui est du à un système un peu alourdi.


----------



## david58 (18 Juillet 2005)

merci pour  les aides

je vais m'occuper de ce problème d'issi 2 a 3 jours et vous ferais parvenir les résultats.


----------

